# New Year's Resolutions



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 28, 2009)

I wanted to get a lead on this, and I had something that didn't really fit in the "goals" thread.


*New Year's Resolution*: Expand my puzzle collection extensively, keep a decent supply of stickers, and save up money.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 28, 2009)

STOP

BITING

MY

NAILS!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 28, 2009)

-quit smoking cigarettes
-be able to do a avg100 sub 20
-start a band that doesn't fail.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2009)

1)STOP BITING MY NAILS!...Oh you too, huh?
2)EXPAND CUBE COLLECTION
3)Show more love for my love


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I said full OLL a year ago, and that didn't even come close to happening, so... be consistently sub-1:45 on 5x5.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2009)

sub13 average in comp.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 28, 2009)

Stop skipping class. >.o

But pshh, I have a 3.61 GPA so far, who needs to attend boring lectures? 

EDIT: I almost have the same post count as Sarah, Lol.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 28, 2009)

I wanted a blind solve for 2009 but I think it's too late. Hmmmmm, idk. Maybe sub-4.5 2x2 in comp or in bld again.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2009)

-Sub-10 avg12 not TOO far from now.

-Gain some weight, I'm very, very skinny... but only if the doctor still recommends I gain some weight. lol...

-Sub-10! Sub-10! Sub-10!

-Better grades. They're perfectly fine now (Mostly A's, some B's), but I know I can do BETTER. >=D

-*Sub-10!*

No to be as lazy with my creativity and projects I do on my laptop.


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2009)

Get a degree >.<

Start honours.

Apply to do a PhD.


----------



## Escher (Dec 28, 2009)

- Visit Canada 
- Visit the US 
- sub 11 avg and sub 10/9 single in comp
- top 5 in 2x2
- lern2bld (lern2bh)
- have a general party time.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> STOP
> 
> BITING
> 
> ...



+1.


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 28, 2009)

get a job
better grades (3.4 right now)
full pll


----------



## GermanCube (Dec 28, 2009)

1) Visit the US (New York, baby1 )
2) Don't expand my collection too much . . .
3) Finally reach sub 20 on average, then try getting better on everything twisty

Ahh, I forgot:

0) Finish school as good as possible (otherwise years of hard work would be more or less useless )


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 28, 2009)

1) sub 15!
2)Go to a comp
3)Practice piano more
4)get a 6x6


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 29, 2009)

Sub-20
Learn to BLD
Moar Puzzles
Full OLL (won't be hard)


----------



## theretardedcuber (Dec 29, 2009)

leave school

tell the headteacher your school is crap

blow up the school

get sub 20


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 29, 2009)

Be nice


----------



## cuber13579 (Dec 29, 2009)

-sub 30 avg
-stop picking nails
-stop being lazy
-add to rubiks collection 
-try harder at school


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2009)

-Sub 20 avg
-Nothing else, I'm fine with my current ways


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 29, 2009)

sub-25 by feb...
idk if i can but its only about 3 secs....


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 29, 2009)

Be consistently sub 6 at V7, sub 3 at V6, sub 1:45 at V5, and sub 1 at 4x4 before summer break.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 29, 2009)

New Years Resolutions:

1) Get sub 25 on 3x3 (Currently around 35s)
2) Get sub 2:30 on 4x4 (Currently around 3:15)
3) Learn how to solve 5x5
4) Get some DIYs and other cubes (only got ES sets and storeboughts)
5) Make some custom cubes (3x4x5, evil twin, siamese, octagonal, fisher, mirror) <--- All of em!
6) Get faster on the 2x2, dont care how fast.
7) Find a way to set up my camera so I can take videos over the shoulder
8) Keep on making my storebought the best there is! (Its seriously GREAT)

Anywho, thats all I can think of at this point for cubing resolutions.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Dec 29, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Be nice



I think I'll also go with be nice.



Sa967St said:


> sub13 average in comp.



This is more of a goal than a resolution, but it's all good (that last part was me trying to be nice).


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 29, 2009)

Not really resolutions, more like goals, but oh well...

- Sub 2 single on 5x5
- Sub 3.5 average of 12 on 2x2
- Sub 1 single on magic (current PB is 1.00)
- Sub 2 average on megaminx
- Sub 16 consistently on 3x3
- Sub 1 single non lucky on 4x4
- umm... Dont get flamed with next goal/resolution
- 1 more sub 10 solve on 3x3
- Practise piano more
- Get at least 1 3x3 BLD sucess
- Maybe get another Rubik's Clock, and get a 3/3 clock multiBLD
- Sub 7:20 average on 7x7 (I fail)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would say that I'd like to be more social when I'm around people I don't know well, but there's no way I'd be able to fix that within a year. The past few years, I've grown much more quiet and most of my best friends are only ones that I had from a long while ago...

I would like to start getting sub 20 avg of 12 pretty consistently though. That seems reasonable. I get a good amount of avg of 5, time for twelve 

Maybe even lower if I can.

EDIT: Accomplished this already... how about sub 16?


----------



## kjcellist (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmm...

1. Maintain my 4.6 GPA!
2. Sub-30 average of 100 for 3x3
3. Learn another method for 2x2 (just using fridrich)


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 29, 2009)

To no longer be at the mercy of a 12 second cross solve!



kjcellist said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 1. Maintain my 4.6 GPA!
> 2. Sub-30 average of 100 for 3x3
> 3. Learn another method for 2x2 (just using fridrich)



Not to take you down, but given you extremely high GPA, you are probably planning on attending a very nice school in the future. 

Just keep in mind that many if not all prestigious colleges do not care AT ALL about you weighted GPA. If you are ABLE to apply there in the first place, then chances are most of the other students are in the same boat as you.

When i was a freshman, many students were heartbroken their weighted GPA's from highschool weren't taken into account, only their unweighted. 

Just keep it in mind, but other wise GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 29, 2009)

get sub 25..
learn atleast 30 OLLs
improve on look ahead 
join more competitions
expand collection
not suck at school


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 29, 2009)

1. Be a good person
2. 5:15 mile
3. Handstand
4. Be more efficient: instead of doing no work and getting all A's and a B, do no work and get all A's
5. have my cube order arrive -.-


----------



## Carson (Dec 29, 2009)

*Fitness*

Get back in the gym. (Haven't been in 2 months due to illness)
 Bench press 315 lbs by the end of the year. PB currently 225 (but I'm sure it's lower now after 2 months 
Start my marathon training back again
Run a 5k (3.1 miles) in under 20 minutes. (Current PB=23:59)
Run 1 mile in under 3:30. (Current PB: ~ 4:58)
Run a half marathon (13.1 Miles) in the Spring. (Lexington, KY in March)
Run a full marathon in the Fall. (exact race TBD)
Will put off developing the 6 pack for another year... a 2 pack will do for this year.  

*Cubing*

Given that this gives me an entire year: ~0:20 3x3 average (Currently 0:35-0:45)
~1:15 4x4 average. (Currently ~3:00)
Just learned 5x5... the goal is to simply not suck at it.
Purchase V-Cube set.
Learn to solve square-1
Learn to solve Megaminx
Get a decent Pyraminx average. (Currently ranked 9th from last in the world for single solve)
Improve on 2x2 by unspecified amount. Currently averaging ~0:12 with Ortega
Successful bld solve before January 30th (D.C. Open) followed eventually Multi-BLD before the end of the year. Possibly up to 4 cubes?
Finish learning OH and get a "half-way decent" time. I'm not extremely concerned about OH... as long as I don't suck at it I will be happy.

*Work*

Stop slacking so much

*Life and Other*

Pay off what I owe to a college and get back into school. (Currently have ~145 hours toward Music Ed. but wanting to go back for Psychology/Behavioral Analysis)
I have various things that I need to purchase... replace some furniture/appliances/etc.
Finish my divorce!!! Been seperated for over 2 years now and still not divorced... (For the younger cubers out there: Just try to avoid this situation in the first place. )
There are a few things I would like to do with my car. (Repair/Maintenance, not upgrades)
Spend more time with my niece and nephew.
Pay off some debt. (Not a lot, but enough that I'm listing it here....)


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 29, 2009)

Get a 6 pac

Try not to lose my gf

Go to a competition


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 29, 2009)

Carson said:


> *Fitness*
> 
> Run 1 mile in under 3:30. (Current PB: ~ 4:58)



That's a good goal 

Breaking a 10 year stretch


----------



## Zorai_Kun (Dec 29, 2009)

-sub 20 avg. 12
-school pwnage
-**FIRST BLD**
-yeah a bunch of other stuff

I'm like 15 algs away from full OLL, so yeah that's not really a resolution since I'm nearly done. Full PLL is done.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 29, 2009)

I decided to change mine, since it's rather short, and I was like "Hey, might as well make a new post."

*Cubing*

Make lots of money (for a 12-year old with no allowance, that is)
Expand my puzzle collection.. ALOT.
Hmm.. Sub-25 consistently. (40~ with F2L)
Plan out all the puzzles I plan on ordering, and get stickers for said puzzles ahead of time or when I get them.
Practice consistently or at least frequently.
Organize and set-up a place to keep all my puzzles and stickers organized and clean. 
Go to more competitions.


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 29, 2009)

be sub 20


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 29, 2009)

-get better grades(asianess)
-consistently sub-14
-STOP BITING MY NAILS
-LEARN ALL EP (lol dont think this is possible)
-get sub-18 square-1 avg in comp


----------



## shelley (Dec 29, 2009)

1280x800, same as last year.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> STOP
> 
> BITING
> 
> ...



Me too ^^


----------



## Muesli (Dec 29, 2009)

shelley said:


> 1280x800, same as last year.


BADUM-TISH


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2009)

shelley said:


> 1280x800, same as last year.



In Keyboard magazine (a magazine for keyboardists - imagine that?), in the most recent editorial, the author answered it:

To a C major 7th, with 192 kHz/24 bits.



Spoiler



Harmonic resolution: resolving to a C major 7th chord; a somewhat unusual way to cadence.
Digital recording *resolution*: 192 kHz/24 bits is a very high resolution to use when doing digital recording.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 29, 2009)

GAIN WEIGHT!, I'm so skinny >.<... I want to at least weight 73kg =D (I'm at ~68kg right now :/ ) I can actually eat 1½ kg vegetarian lasagne without problems -.-'


----------



## PeterNewton (Dec 29, 2009)

1) Stop biting nails (is this common among everyone or just cubers?)
2) Get into University of Waterloo for first degree
3) Publish my first math paper (almost finished!) and more if inspiration strikes again
4) Find a doctor who is not an idiot
5) Not p*ss off every teacher I get


----------



## ianini (Dec 29, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> 1) Stop biting nails (is this common among everyone or just cubers?)
> *2) Get into University of Waterloo for first degree*
> 3) Publish my first math paper (almost finished!) and more if inspiration strikes again
> 4) Find a doctor who is not an idiot
> *5) Not p*ss off every teacher I get*



I laughed.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 30, 2009)

Lose some weight
Learn guitar
Go sub 20


----------



## PeterNewton (Dec 30, 2009)

ianini said:


> PeterNewton said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Stop biting nails (is this common among everyone or just cubers?)
> ...



Why..? Waterloo is not a bad university. Its has good programs for math, compsci and engineering. And for a guy like me who refuses to take the SATs, this and Toronto are the only good choices.

EDIT: btw, I'm in Canada.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 30, 2009)

For 4 months cube less, study more. After that I need to start buying puzzles


----------



## KConny (Dec 30, 2009)

First solve of the new decade is going to be a 5x5BLD.


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 30, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > PeterNewton said:
> ...



ianini. Why? I see nothing wrong with what PN wrote...I lol'd too, but on 4 instead, jokingly of course.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2009)

KConny said:


> First solve of the new decade is going to be a 5x5BLD.



That's a good idea!

My first solve of the new decade will be a 7x7x7 BLD.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > First solve of the new decade is going to be a 5x5BLD.
> ...



You mean a successful 2-7 BLD relay.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > KConny said:
> ...



No, I don't want to stop all other cubing for that long.  7x7x7 BLD is bad enough! (I had 8 DNFs in a row before I got the one this week.)


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 30, 2009)

-Get a better job, hopefully one that is full time (currently I'm a busboy with a college degree...lame).
-Improve my health (fewer cigarettes, less alcohol, healthier food choices, etc)
-Make it to U.S. Nationals again,and improve all my official averages (except Square-1, which I haven't touched in over a year)


----------



## TMOY (Dec 30, 2009)

KConny said:


> First solve of the new decade is going to be a 5x5BLD.


Well I was wondering f someone would speak about New Year's solves in the New Year's resolutions thread 


Spoiler



In French we use the same word ("résolution") for both.


----------



## Dionz (Dec 30, 2009)

full PLL and getting better grades then I do now


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > First solve of the new decade is going to be a 5x5BLD.
> ...


I'm going to try a 2x2-5x5 relay.


----------



## (R) (Dec 31, 2009)

Master Belt method(4 Look Top and Bottom layers)
Get an UWR for Pyramorphix
Get a six-pack... thats about it


----------



## Innocence (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, the year 2009 GMT +10 has bitten the dust almost half and hour ago, and I didn't resolve to do anything. Most of my life changes have already started happening.

My only resolution is to have a lucid dream before January ends. It's annoying.


----------



## (X) (Dec 31, 2009)

Last year's resolutions:
Sub 25 avg (success, did an 16.79 avg100 today)
Learn all the OLL's (fail, only know a little over 20 OLL's)

New year's resolutions: 
Sub 15 avg
Learn all the OLL's


----------



## JackJ (Jan 1, 2010)

Full OLL
Full CLL (2x2)
BLD
Sub 17 AVG of 12
Sub 1.4 (magic)


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

Full OLL
Sub 60 4x4
sub 5 2x2
SUB 15 3X3

LEARN TO READ JAPANESE
LEARN PIANO/AND/OR/ GUITAR !!!!!
Oh, and stop biting my nails/cracking my joints.

Not to bad of a list. Ish dooable.


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 1, 2010)

1. stop gaining weight.
2. stop eating like a fat piece of lard
3. lose weight
4. beat my NAr single before Harris does. 
5. get an official sub11 avg (.05 awayyyyy ughhh)
6. get the BLD WR again....LOLOLOLOL
7. get a WR in something other then 2x2


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> LEARN PIANO



You can't learn piano in just one year.

Goals:
• Sub-15 AO100 3x3x3
• Sub-1 AO100 4x4x4
• Sub-5 AO100 2x2x2
• Sub-40 AO100 3x3x3 OH
• Learn full OLL
• Learn CLL
• Have 2+ competitions on my WCA profile (Indiana winter?)
• Practice cubes other than 2x2-4x4 more often.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> You can't learn piano in just one year.



yeah you can.

You just can't be pro in one year.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > You can't learn piano in just one year.
> ...



I meant you can't become good at Piano in 1 year, & who wants to do something but not be good at it?


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Who says? Let me set my own limits k?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 1, 2010)

*I R NOT CAN NOT DO IT!!!! well, maybe i can*

2 stp typin in txt tok. so eye r gon stop tlkin liek tihs. OMG tihs is soooo hard. ok. h33r i goe. Ok. This is sorta better.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



I'm gonna go ahead and set my own limit: I aim to be Sub - 10 consistently in the next week. See how that sounds?


----------



## blade740 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sub-10 sq1 avg12.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jan 1, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> STOP
> 
> BITING
> 
> ...



:fp Me too...


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Its not like mines is impossible/too unreasonable. 1 year to get decent at piano is dooable with enough effort.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Jan 1, 2010)

Non-cubing related:
Get down to my optimal weight
Not drop a class this semester
Save up enough to actually buy a decent drum set

Cubing related:
Sub-16 3x3x3 average
learn 2x2x2 CLL
Practice edge pairing enough to start getting decent times on big cubes -.-


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



So is sub-10 in a week.

I suppose it depends on your definition of decent...


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jan 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


Sure you can.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



As I said before, Edwards perception of good is < My perception of good.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jan 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Well I used to be extremely active in music and I think that you can get "good" by most people's standards in one year if you really make an effort.


----------



## T3hKyng (Jan 1, 2010)

1. Do Better in School (failing at the moment  )
2. Get my own cubes and not borrow friends
3. Learn More f2l
4. Start Working out again


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > ajmorgan25 said:
> ...


I too am very active in music, I just have a couple things that make me doubtful that Edward will be good in a year.

1. He's kind of old for starting an instrument.
2. I'm doubtful he will have enough time, he's a teenager, going into high school/already in high school, active in football & probably other sports, Frequents the forums often, & cubes. I don't see enough time in here that he'll have enough time to practice.

Of course if Edward is already a musician I'll raise the chances.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 1, 2010)

Get a BLD solve in competition.


----------



## Kian (Jan 1, 2010)

Win an Emmy.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 1, 2010)

Get a WR.


----------



## Kian (Jan 1, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Get a WR.



3 minute mile gogogogo


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 1, 2010)

To master EOLine


----------

